# cool



## maghanish2

Hola!

Me gustaría saber qué palabra se usa en Argentina para expresar la misma idea de la palabra inglesa *cool*?  Yo sé las palabras _bacano (Colombia), guay (España), chido, padre (México), y chévere (Colombia, Venezuela)_, pero yo sé que sólo usan estas palabras en los países que mencioné y si hay más por favor decidme.

De todos modos, hay otra palabra que no he mencionado que se usa en Argentina específicamente para decir *cool*?  Quiero saber así que muchas gracais por la ayuda!

Os lo re agradezco!


----------



## Handsome Dan

From what I understand, *chévere* is no longer a 'cool' term in Colombia. The current term is *bacano*.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias de nuevo.  Hay alguien que sabe una palabra argentina?


----------



## Handsome Dan

*...que sepa...*

I know the term *macanudo*, but don't know if it's still in use.


----------



## LeaM

_Chévere _is also used in *Puerto Rico*.


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué palabra se usa en Argentina para expresar la misma idea de la palabra inglesa *cool*? Yo sé las palabras _bacano (Colombia), guay (España), chido, padre (México), y chévere (Colombia, Venezuela)_, pero yo sé que sólo usan estas palabras en los países que mencioné y si hay más por favor decidme.
> 
> De todos modos, hay otra palabra que no he mencionado que se usa en Argentina específicamente para decir *cool*? Quiero saber así que muchas gracais por la ayuda!
> 
> Os lo re agradezco!


 

canchero (pero tal vez los jóvenes tienen alguna palabra más moderna).
bacán también se usaba, ahora no mucho.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias zarzamora, y sí soy un jóven así que me gustaría saber una palabra que usan mucho.  Pero te agradezco mucho la sugerencia!


----------



## LeaM

_La neta_ (Mexico).


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

piola (pasadita de moda)

masa

cool


----------



## la zarzamora

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> piola (pasadita de moda)
> 
> masa
> 
> cool


 

Estoy de acuerdo con bocha.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Bocha.  Entonces puedo usar piola así?:

*Esa película fue muy piola*
*Te quiero.  Eres un hombre muy piolo.*

Tiene sentido?


----------



## JuanStefa

here in Argentina I'd use "piola" in a very relaxing context, with friends, etc. For example: "Che, está piola tu habitación"
If not, I'd use "bueno". For example: "Esta cena está buena!"
"Grosso". If you want to reffer to something that is great. For example: "Uh! Que grosso está ese auto" "Grosso" is a 'lunfardo' word, dialect created by italian inmigrant on the 1890-1900. It's not a pure spanish word, but it works very well here!.


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, Bocha. Entonces puedo usar piola así?:
> 
> *Esa película fue muy piola*
> *Te quiero. Eres un hombre muy piolo.*
> 
> Tiene sentido?


 
mmmm no suena bien.
y nunca se usa "piolo", "piola" no tiene género: una mina piola, un tipo piola.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, pero sabes por qué no te suena bien?


----------



## Bocha

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, Bocha. Entonces puedo usar piola así?:
> 
> *Esa película fue muy piola*
> *Te quiero. Eres un hombre muy piola.*
> 
> Tiene sentido?


 
Piola admite el plural pero no variación de género.

¡Qué tarros (lunfardo por _zapatos_) más piola(s)!
¡Que pibe más piola!

Te quiero. Sos un hombre muy piola.

Esa película es *re*piola.
Esa película es una masa.

Se compró un auto de lo más piola.
Me compré un auto que es una masa.

(Lunfardo es como el _slang_)


----------



## maghanish2

Hmmm.....gracias, pero por qué escribiste *más piola*?  Y sé que 're' significa 'muy', pero no puedo decir solamente *piola *con respecto a una película?

Lo siento, pero estoy un poco confundido.


----------



## JuanStefa

de lo más piola = repiola

es recomendable usar "de lo más piola" en pasado (se compró un auto de lo más piola) pero no es obligatorio.
repiola se usa más para una frase directa (ese auto que te compraste esta repiola)


----------



## ascension

¿Qué tal la palabra _copado_ para 'cool'? No soy nativa, pero creo que se usa bastante.


----------



## maghanish2

Se usa en Argentina, AudKaem?  Qué pensáis los otros?

Y también, siempre se usa *estar* con *piola* o no?  Entonces, importa si uso *piola* o *repiola* o es una cuestión de opinión?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ascension

maghanish2 said:


> Se usa en Argentina, AudKaem?



Creo que sí.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=298307


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias AudKaem!  Entonces, para los nativos, también en el hilo que ha provisto, dice que se usa *copado *y *macanudo*.  Son usadas estas palabras?

Muchísimas gracias!  Sois reútiles!


----------



## meirajs

yo no usaria piola por cool!!! es un registro bastante bajo y ultimamente esta asociado a las clases mas bajas.
cool con respecto a que?? a una persona o algo??


----------



## maghanish2

Pues, con respecto a los dos.  Por ejemplo:

*Joe, you're pretty cool =* Joe, sos bastante _cool?_
*You should read this book.  It's very cool.  = *Deberías leer este libro.  Es re_cool_?

Esos tipos de oraciones es lo que estoy buscando.  Gracias por tu ayuda.  Espero que me puedas ayudar!


----------



## meirajs

Joe, you are pretty cooll = sos re copado, o tenes re buena onda. 

You shoul read this book. it´s very cool. Deberías leer este libro. Esta muy bueno.o
 Esta barbaro. 

creo q es lo q mas se usa.


----------



## Kangy

Si decís "cool", lo más probable es que se te caguen de risa 

Se suele decir bueno/a, copado/a, grosso/a, mortal, etc.
También es muy común el uso del intensificador "re" o de algunos superlativos (buenísimo/a)

Esta película está buenísima. Tu hermano es re copado.
El profesor es un grosso. El chiste estuvo mortal.

"Piola" también se usa, pero se asocia más al registro bajo de la lengua. Sin embargo, mucha gente de clase media y alta suele utilizarlo, aunque no con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a los dos.  Pero, meirajs, por qué no puedo decir que el libro es *copado*?  Y también creí que cuando se añade el prefijo *re*, se combina con la palabra que modifica, así que es *recopado* y no *re copado*.  Estoy equivocado?

También, se puede usar *grosso *como adjetivo o sólo es un sustantivo.  Por ejemplo Kangy, decís que se puede decir _el profesor es *un* grosso_, pero se puede decir también _el profesor grosso me ama_?

Muchas gracias y usás *macanudo* o no?


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias a los dos. Pero, meirajs, por qué no puedo decir que el libro es *copado*? Y también creí que cuando se añade el prefijo *re*, se combina con la palabra que modifica, así que es *recopado* y no *re copado*. Estoy equivocado?
> 
> También, se puede usar *grosso *como adjetivo o sólo es un sustantivo. Por ejemplo Kangy, decís que se puede decir _el profesor es *un* grosso_, pero se puede decir también _el profesor grosso me ama_?
> 
> Muchas gracias y usás *macanudo* o no?


 

el libro es copado: claro que se puede decir pero es lenguaje muy informal y de gente joven.
recopado o re copado: nunca lo ví escrito así que no sé. Al hablar se enfatiza el "re" así que tal vez es mejor ponerlo separado.
grosso: adjetivo y sustantivo. Pero el ejemplo del profesor suena muy mal. Grosso como adjetivo: ese libro toca temas grossos (importantes, con sustancia).
Acordate que "grosso" también es muy informal y de gente joven.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, zarzamora.  Lo que busco es el lenguaje de los jóvenes porque eso es lo que soy...jaja.  Me gustan tus sugerencias y te las agradezco.


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, zarzamora. Lo que busco es el lenguaje de los jóvenes porque eso es lo que soy...jaja. Me gustan tus sugerencias y te las agradezco.


 
ok, entonces usá libremente cualquiera de esas expresiones.
de nada.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias de nuevo!

Y para Kangy y meirajs, sabes cómo se escribe *recopado*?  También, es más común usar copado, macanudo, o grosso?

Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias de nuevo!
> 
> Y para Kangy y meirajs, sabes cómo se escribe *recopado*? También, es más común usar copado, macanudo, o grosso?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano!!


 
no soy kangy ni meirajs, pero te puedo asegurar que un joven no usa la palabra macanudo, mi generación ya la usa poco y tengo 38 años....


----------



## maghanish2

Jaja, gracias.  Creí que fue una palabra muy antigua pero no estaba seguro.


----------



## ascension

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=975719&highlight=re+in+writing

Creo que esto te puede ayudar con cómo se escribe 'recopado' etc. Hace poco tuve esa misma pregunta!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias AudKaem, te agradezco la ayuda!  Una pregunta más (me disculpo).  Se lo escribe *grosso *o *groso*?


----------



## JuanStefa

no importa tanto la forma de usar el "piola", después de todo es una palabra informal.


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias AudKaem, te agradezco la ayuda! Una pregunta más (me disculpo). Se lo escribe *grosso *o *groso*?


 
en italiano (que es de donde viene) supongo que es grosso. Como es una palabra muy informal se usa poco en el lenguaje escrito. Calculo que si alguien la escribe lo hace con una sóla s: groso.


----------



## blueredblue

A mí me gusta la palabra genial.


----------



## bgiorno

Otra palabra que se usa es : *Joya, *creo que hay diferentes palabras para *cool *en argentina dependiendo del contexto.* Piola* se usa más para personas que para cosas, No he escuchado decir que *'la película es piola'* pero sí, *'la película es una masa'* o *'está joyísima"*


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias a vosotros!  Y bgiorno, puedo usar *joya* en la misma manera de *copado*?  Por ejemplo:

Somos joyas/copados = We're cool

Y puedo decir *joyo* o siempre es femenino?


----------



## JuanStefa

Es siempre femenino porque se refiere al sustantivo "joya". Se escribe "jewl" o "jewlery" verdad?
Por otro lado, lo decimos más para expresar el estad de las cosas o personas, y no la manera de ser. Por ejemplo:

Pablo: Che Juan, ¿cómo andás?
Juan: Todo joya, ¿vos?

en cambio no es tan utilizado en este caso

Pablo: Contame un poco acerca de julieta
Juan: ¡Ah!, es una persona joya! (Juan podría haber dicho "es repiola o está repiola)


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias.  Sí se escribe *jewel*.  Y es lo mismo que copado?


----------



## JuanStefa

Si, es básicamente lo mismo. Lo mejor es hablar con un argentino y ver cómo lo utiliza. Podés hacerlo por chat si no estás planeando viajar a Argentina.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias JuanStefa.  Te agradezco la ayuda.  Pero creí que se podría decir:

*Julieta es una persona recopada*.

Estoy equivocado?  Lo siento por preguntar tanto.


----------



## JuanStefa

Julieta es una persona recopada está bien


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, pero no puedo decir esto con *joya *sí?  Creo que ahora lo comprendo.


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola maghanish2! Creo que el hilo que nos ofrece AudKaem y los que dentro de ese hilo se abren te van a ayudar mucho. De todos modos, te respondo que sí. Copado se usa mucho en Argentina, más en Buenos Aires pero su uso es generalizado y entendido por todos. Re copado o re piola/repiola es más que copado y más que piola. Cuándo alguien es muy lindo puedes decir que ese alguien es re lindo.
Y si, cool puede ser entendido como piola, copado, copadísimo, en algunos casos buenísimo, también decimos cool, re cool, groso, re groso, bárbaro, macanudo(aunque este último un poco pasado de moda).


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias Natalis!  Te agradezco tus sugerencias.  Pero se pronunica *cool* lo mismo que se lo pronuncia en inglés?  También, son todas las palabras que has mencionado iguales?  O sea, se puede usarlos en la misma manera o no?

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Natalis

Cool se pronuncia igual que en inglés. Todas las palabras quieren decir mas o menos lo mismo pero va a depender de cómo las utilices y en qué situación.

-Estuvo buenísima la película.
-¡Sí! Re copada, es un groso ese director.
-Sii...re groso. Aunque a mí lo que más me gustó es el actor. ¡Está buenísimo ese vago! ¡Bárbaro!
- Re lindo, sí. El otro día leí en una revista que es re piola, no tiene drama en dar notas o firmar autógrafos, es completito...copadísimo el vago.

Ah, en cuanto a joya...es muy usado sí, pero solo en Buenos Aires, creo. Es muy raro escuchar en el interior joya, es algo más de porteños, lo entendemos todos claro, pero en el interior diríamos más bien bárbaro o buenísimo en vez de joya.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchísimas gracias Natalis!  Te agradezco la ayuda.  Parece que hay muchas palabras para decir la misma cosa y es un poco confuso, jaja.  Pero supongo que lo mismo pasa en inglés.


----------



## dunjtunj

So, can anyone help me?

Do Argentinians use 'buena onda'? And, if not, what would be the equivalent (to say to someone that they're cool)?


----------



## Andoush

Argentinians do say "es re-buena onda" about someone but it means he's a really nice person.
Edit: also "¡qué buena onda!" does mean "that's cool!".


----------



## albertovidal

And _"to get good vibes"_?


----------



## dunjtunj

Thanks, guys.


----------



## tonko

Hi, can I ask and additional question?

How to say "She is a really cool/nice person" ? Would you stick to "buena onda", as I would like to be as close as possible to Argentinian Spanish. And what would be the meaning of adding a prefix re- in this case as Andoush suggested "es re-buena onda"?

Cheers


----------



## roxcyn

Hi Tonko!  Re means very or really in that case.  Requete bien (really good).


----------



## tonko

Hi Roxcyn,

Thank you for your answer.

But is it common to just say re-buena onda, will it be understandable or it is unusual abbreviation ?


----------



## roxcyn

Yes, they should understand you .


----------



## Andoush

I confirm: es re-buena onda is exactly how we would say he or she is really nice. I should add, perhaps, that it's colloquial.


----------



## maruvraz

Se que es un tema viejo, me resultó muy extraño ver definiciones de la forma que hablamos que a mi al menos me parece tan natural...

Una aclaración, en Argentina, importa mucho de la Ciudad que es una persona. Si sos porteño (Ciudad de Buenos Aires), Rosarino, Cordobés, hay maneras diferentes de hablar...

En Buenos Aires, Que algo sea piola, queda medio de viejo... en realidad se dice "está piola"... sobre todo para cosas. "Tu auto esta piola" o "re piola", nunca "muy piola" porque queda forzado y quedas como un boludo.
Se va a entender, pero se va a notar que estas haciendo un esfuerzo por  hablar con un vocabulario que no es tuyo.

Leyendo el origen del post, no me cerraba la frase, "Te quiero. Sos un hombre piola (o copado)... lo que me suena raro, es que en general los hombres no se expresan así el cariño... Salvo en situaciones muy particulares. Pero sería algo así como "te quiero boludo". Digamos que siempre le tratan de bajar un poco el "cariño" de alguna forma, con lo que es normal en una misma frase, insultar y alagar al mismo tiempo.

Para una frase así, parece mas adecuando "sos una masa", "sos un groso", "sos un copado". 

Y como comentó alguno, también una misma palabra tiene diferente significado según el contexto socioeconómico. Y además los términos suelen dejar de usarse muy rapidamente, como módas. Cuando la palabra ya es usada masivamente, en general el grupo que la usa, la reemplaza por otra...


----------



## ferdi

Coincido con Maruvraz. Y además, algo que noté son las terribles faltas de ortografía y la ignorancia en las expresiones. En primer lugar: "GROSO" no se escribe con doble "S", no es "grosso modo" (la expresión italiana) sino simplemente "groso" que sería el argentinismo y me parece que, junto a "buenísimo" o "genial" son las que más se acercan a "cool". Y como suele suceder en algunos casos, no hay un reemplazo exacto.
Por otro lado "macanudo" es una palabra totalmente anticuada, aunque obviamente nadie está obligado a no utilizarla y cada tanto se escucha por ahí. Y para terminar, "piola" o "re piola" es un término usado por la gente que tiene poca educación, (lo digo sin intenciones discriminatorias), si hay un argentino leyendo, sabrá a que me refiero. La veo muy lejana al término "cool".
A pesar de que es un hilo viejo, siempre hay alguien a quien le puede ser de ayuda ;-)


----------

